# Hunting on your own property.



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

This should be an easy one for you guys! I own an 18 acre parcel in southeast michigan that I would like to bow hunt deer on this season. Do I need a licinse? What are the laws regarding hunting your own property?

Thanks!

The Trout


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

im positive you need a license. only time you can get away with it is small game and you are the land owner....i think


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

yes you need one.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Do you know what they cost this year, doe and buck?


----------



## ozzgood2001 (Feb 15, 2003)

here is a link for ya:
license fees


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by ozzgood2001 _
> *im positive you need a license. only time you can get away with it is small game and you are the land owner....i think  *


from:http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363-31236--,00.html

No license is required for a resident, residents spouse or residents children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live; except a federal waterfowl stamp and state waterfowl license are required to hunt waterfowl.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

"No license is required for a resident, residents spouse or residents children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live; except a federal waterfowl stamp and state waterfowl license are required to hunt waterfowl."

I would not hunt without a license just beause I owned some land. Note the law said "enclosed farmlands where they live". That law was written back in the days when there were more active family farms. My property where I live was a farm at one time, but I will continue to buy the $14.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Hamilton Reef _
> *"No license is required for a resident, residents spouse or residents children to hunt small game on the enclosed farmlands where they live; except a federal waterfowl stamp and state waterfowl license are required to hunt waterfowl."
> 
> I would not hunt without a license just beause I owned some land. Note the law said "enclosed farmlands where they live". That law was written back in the days when there were more active family farms. My property where I live was a farm at one time, but I will continue to buy the $14. *


I doubt if too many people take advantage of that exception. One reason is that you would still need a small game license to hunt on any other property.
Plus there is this posted by someone much wiser than me on matters of hunting law:



> If the property is never been farmed then it is not farmland. Yes, the property must be farmland and not just a peice of property owned by the parents. They also have to live on the property too.As far as the question of what is the definition of farmland, there is no definition in Black's Law Dictionary courts have used the common definition for farmland which basically is land that is being used to farm by either growing crops or farm animals, a means of a buisness in farming. As to your question about if the property has not been tilled in 5+ years, as an officer I would look to see if the property owner has his farm in some type of governmental program such as set aside etc. If a person purchased a farm 2 years ago as hunting camp and the new owner was the one that never farmed it then is would no longer be a farm. If a farmer retired but still owned the property and just quit farming it because of retirement then it would no longer be a farm either, although I would not write a ticket for the last example unless the time has been so long that trees are now wildly growing in the fields.


http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=36522&highlight=farm+land


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

For deer a license is required regardless. For small game see page 29 under the heading "Small Game".


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Hmmm....this gets more interesting. I understand that no matter what I need a license for deer hunting. Small game is in question. That land use to be rented to a local farmer that farm it until 2 years ago. Now I have planted 200 black wlanut trees and plan to plant more. Gee....I wonder if "tree farms" count??? Anyone care to guess?


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

Just spend the money and you won't have to worry about it.
CO's don't take kindly to people who try to see how far they can push an interpretation of a regulation.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by answerguy8 _
> *Just spend the money and you won't have to worry about it.
> CO's don't take kindly to people who try to see how far they can push an interpretation of a regulation. *


When in doubt, but a licence. That's the way I've always interpreted it! 

If you buy four at time you can save some $$$ I buy my "combo" deer licence, small game and waterfowl together and save 15%!


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

First question that comes to mind that has not been answered....you OWN the land, BUT do you LIVE on it?

If the answer is no, then you MUST have a license, farm or not.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

It is indeed 2 separate parcels, 2 acres for my house and 18 acres directly connected and behind my house. I have a gate I drive through to the other parcel for taking care of the trees.


----------



## Elk Guide (Dec 19, 2000)

Hi guys......well this weekend i asked a DNR officer this question to see if i could get an answer on how he would see it.....He said if it is not an active farmland then wether you live on it or not you need a license......so there you go......bye Carl


----------

